# Light Painting/ Photography



## MattOwensPhotography (Oct 4, 2012)

La Westchester by Matt Owens Photography, on Flickr



305 Lights by Matt Owens Photography, on Flickr



Bonita Beach Rd (1 of 1) by Matt Owens Photography, on Flickr



Matt Owens Photography by Matt Owens Photography, on Flickr



Light Painter by Matt Owens Photography, on Flickr



Out of Control by Matt Owens Photography, on Flickr



Air Graffiti by Matt Owens Photography, on Flickr



Solar Storm by Matt Owens Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MattOwensPhotography (Oct 5, 2012)

Lights by Matt Owens Photography, on Flickr



Room On Fire (1 of 1) by Matt Owens Photography, on Flickr




Enter the Dragon by Matt Owens Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MattOwensPhotography (Oct 6, 2012)

Tunnel Vision (1 of 1) by Matt Owens Photography, on Flickr



airport (1 of 1) by Matt Owens Photography, on Flickr



Santas by Matt Owens Photography, on Flickr


----------



## arrested_truth (Oct 6, 2012)

I really like that Air Graffitti one... what did you use for these? With the post processing too?


----------



## MattOwensPhotography (Oct 7, 2012)

arrested_truth said:


> I really like that Air Graffitti one... what did you use for these? With the post processing too?


All Used was a LED Flash Light in a Plastic trap pipe for a sink. You have to have your camera on a tripod/ Iso 100, 30 sec Shutter and 9f . Post Pross I just Adjusted Some Exposure on Cs5.


----------



## ztekneq (Oct 9, 2012)

THE GRAFIX ONE ON THE PAINTING IS GREAT.


----------



## MattOwensPhotography (Oct 9, 2012)

Street Lighting (1 of 1) by Matt Owens Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tedfoto (Oct 13, 2012)

Love the colors on the pavement on the first one...La Westchester.  Awesome job on ALL of these!  The fake lens flare is a bit obvious...that's my only CC.  Fantastic logo.  Love these.


----------

